# josiah russell torpedo bottle



## boats_14_4 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a torpedo bottle thats has the name josiah russell & co and buckingham palace on it. Can anyone tell me about it?


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcom to the forum, Boats_14_4!
 Certainly sounds like it is english. Do you have a picture?


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Boats,

 Welcome. The British call them "Hamiltons." Would you favor us with some photos, please. I'm not sure what you're saying about  "and buckingham palace on it." I.m pretty sure that was not Josiah's address.







 "Josiah Russell, London
 10 oz. Brown Cylinder" Listed as a Mineral Water HERE. Here's one like it 4 sale.

 This Miniature Ginger Beer, sold in April.

 Here's another Ginger Beer for sale.

 Was it boating that brought this torpedo to you? Otherwise, show and tell us more, please.


----------



## boats_14_4 (Jul 18, 2011)

pic


----------



## boats_14_4 (Jul 18, 2011)

pic


----------



## boats_14_4 (Jul 18, 2011)

pic


----------



## boats_14_4 (Jul 18, 2011)

pic


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice, watch out it don't sink ya.[]
 I'd have to guess that it was made for the palace and not made at the palace. You know, private stock. You wouldn't want the royals drinking from bottles that were once consumed by the "regular people"
 Very cool!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2011)

Actually it says Buckingham Palace ROAD


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2011)

Well that a horse of a different color. I guess I posted when the pics were coming. Good catch Charlie, another example of a thousand words being worth more than a picture, at least at the start.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey boats,

 Thanks for the photos. Lovely Hamilton. So, how'd you come upon it? Back story, please.


----------

